# Erections in male dogs



## Vinat (Jun 22, 2009)

I know this may sound like a weird question, but I'm curious to know what the physical mechanics are which cause a male dog to get an erection. I've googled this question and the results I got were rather obscene, and the rest were just very vague infos about doggie reproduction. 

One of my dogs is a male, he is neutered, but he gets a semi-erection several times every day, mostly when he gets over excited in a playful way (not sexual). He's never mounted or humped any person, dog, or object ever. I've rubbed his belly below his sheath, and it kind of feels as if there is a very thin bone that runs from where his testes would be up towards his you-know-what.

A friend and I got talking about this and it raised some interesting questions. I mentioned his semi's and she said something to the effect of "ew, it's sliding out cuz its slimey." I told her I dont think it is slimey, but that I really don't know what causes it. So I'm just curious about what is physically going on there. Do dogs have an actual bone in their genitals? Do they have veins that fill up with blood similar to how it happens with humans? Or is there maybe something back near the testes that pushes it out? Is there a hormonal element to this that causes it to pop out when the dog gets very happy? Or is it just some synapse in the brain miss-firing?

And while I'm at it, even though it doesn't relate to my dog, what causes the "bulb" that makes dogs get "stuck" together when they mate? (if my info gained through life was correct about there being a bulb in the first place)

I hope this post doesn't break any rules. It's not my intention to be obscene. I'm just curious about how the canine body works in this regard.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Male Canines have a small bone that wraps around their urethra called the Os Penis. As to what causes the bulbus glandis to grow when dogs tie in breeding it's the same thing that causes a human man to swell, blood flow.


----------

